# (Slightly OT) Replacing Motor Run Capacitor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jfbrink said:


> Hi,
> 
> The motor run capacitor on my lathe (which I'm *using* to build my EV, so this is almost on-topic) blew up. I went on-line to buy a new one and found that while mine is rated 300V, all those for sale are rated either 370V or 440V. I don't know enough about capacitors to know whether I can use the higher voltage as long as the capacitance is correct.
> 
> ...


Hi Jesse,

I would expect that would work. Higher voltage rating on the cap is o.k. Lower, not good.

Regards,

major


----------

